

Ontology-Oriented Design and Programming [pdf] - kleevr
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=1B0BB3191D021A46DD03E24407449B53?doi=10.1.1.18.6062&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
kleevr
Sorry, their site went down for maintenance shortly after I submitted...

I found another copy here:
[http://www.mindswap.org/~aditkal/research/papers/ontoSW/ont-...](http://www.mindswap.org/~aditkal/research/papers/ontoSW/ont-
oriented-design-prog.pdf)

